# WM Bingham Company Speed King bicycle



## chrisallen (Aug 29, 2010)

I have just purchased from a garage sale a Speed King Bicycle made by the WM Bingham Co. of Cleveland Ohio but cant seem to find any info on this make. Can anyone help me?


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 30, 2010)

The bicycle was manufactured by Cleveland Welding (CWC); WM Bingham was a bicycle distributor that sold CWC bicycles badged as Speed Kings.

Your bike is in the pattern of a 1939-1940 CWC 3-Gill which have the upswept stays coupled with the straight down tube.  During 1940 a curved down tube was introduced to update the 3-Gill but it is likely the style you have was still in production alongside the curved down tube model perhaps as late as the end of prewar production in early 1942. 

Minus the Sting Ray bars, the saddle, and the lower front fender brace your bike looks fairly complete. The presence of two sets of rear fender stays indicates that the bike was sold as an un-equipped model and would not have had a tank or rack.

If you post or PM me the serial number from the bottom of the crank hanger I can pin the date of manufacture down more closely.


----------



## speedking (May 9, 2012)

*photo of my Speedking*






chrisallen said:


> I have just purchased from a garage sale a Speed King Bicycle made by the WM Bingham Co. of Cleveland Ohio but cant seem to find any info on this make. Can anyone help me?



Attached is a photo of my Speedking!
Terry


----------

